# Welcome the Fort Worth Flyers



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/dleague/fortworth/

Yes I love the name, logo, and colors.


But Tulsa will still wipe them out.

SHOW THEM MY MOTTO!! :banana:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like it too. Better nickname then the damn Bobcats.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Since I live in Fort Worth I will defiantly be checking out some games. Can't wait for the season to start.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Logo:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Funkytown got them a team. They are trying to get a major pro team. This is just a prelude to that. Congratz to Fort Worth.


----------

